# I made my Corys happy :)



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Awww.... All they wanted was a cave of their very own!


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

he is enjoying it







nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats it
dam they are easy to please


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ya they have a cave now to chill in


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ummmm.....


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Too often fish don't get cover. Good for you and the fish!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

good job tink what u use for the cave? art class stuff or was it remnants of an arizona iced tea bottle







? j/k looks good tink


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He looks comfy


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pepper


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

what species is that frankyo? I want one!


----------

